# Java > Interfaces Graphiques en Java > AWT/Swing >  le signe infini

## bergoliv

reboujour,
je voudrais afficher le signe infini (le huit couch)dans un combobox par exemple.
Je n ai pas cette touche sur mon clavier.
comment faire?

----------


## sinok

En utilisant la chane suivante:



```
String s  = "\u221E"
```

----------


## bergoliv

merci , ca fonctionne parfaitement.

Ce qui serait bien pour le forum c est de metre une liste consultable dans la faq par exemple.


merci

----------


## sinok

Euh en mme temps c'est un caractre standard UTF-8, donc pour le trouver il suffit dans les tables de rfrence du charset. Et recenser sur DVP l'intgralit des valeurs possibles pour ce charset serait une grosse perte d'espace et de temps pour quelque chose qui existe dj ailleurs.
http://unicode.org/

----------


## bouye

Ou la table des caracteres de Windows en utilisant une police nornale (pas Symbols ou Wingdings).
Note : attention toutes les polices ne contiennent pas toujours tous les glyphes.

Ex sur un Windows anglais, en cherchant le glyphe INFINITY :

----------

